# Puppies die in police care as taxpayers foot astonishing £865k bill.



## alison (Mar 14, 2008)

Draconian Dangerous Dogs Act: Puppies die in police care as taxpayers foot astonishing £865k bill.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg  thats terrible  poor babies  *


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

that is sick


----------

